# Sling Software PC & Mac - VIP922 ready?



## garygaryj

I downloaded the Sling software for my Mac and found that it instantly recognized my local LAN VIP 922 and IP address, but does not allow to view by policy. Anyone else have any experience on this?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Yeah. Go to dish.sling.com like it says.


----------



## garygaryj

And your point was... what exactly?

Dish Remote Access... not what I'm talking about. I want to have Sling PC software working directly with my 922, if possible. It should be very possible.

But perhaps I'm missing your point, Rasputin?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Dish long ago decided NOT to support viewing either the 922 or the Sling Adapter through the PC/Mac software. Older versions did support it until Dish had the Sling team cripple the software to intentionally not work.

It is by design that Dish wants you to go through their Web portal.


----------



## P Smith

Try to find old versions ...


----------



## xzi

Sling no longer develops the application for Mac--it's very old. You have to just use the web version at sling.com for newer versions of Slingbox's too so that's probably all it is in this case, too.


----------



## RasputinAXP

garygaryj said:


> And your point was... what exactly?
> 
> Dish Remote Access... not what I'm talking about. I want to have Sling PC software working directly with my 922, if possible. It should be very possible.
> 
> But perhaps I'm missing your point, Rasputin?


So was I being obtuse?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

xzi said:


> Sling no longer develops the application for Mac--it's very old. You have to just use the web version at sling.com for newer versions of Slingbox's too so that's probably all it is in this case, too.


It isn't "very" old... They have recently stopped development of the Mac software... but the version I have is from 2010 I believe... worst case it is from late 2009... so not too much older than 1 year ago.

It's a shame they are going away from the software though.


----------



## garygaryj

Thanks, guys. I knew you would have some answers. And I think we probably all agree that the current direction is probably a mistake on Dish/Echostar/Sling's part.

I did pose the question on the Dish Network technical support forum, and Ray C. there is going to pursue a potential explanation of their direction on this.

- Gary J.


----------



## 356B

I just loaded this to procure RA on my iMac.....everything seems nominal......SlingPlayer_Plugin_3.3.6.173.dmg 
perhaps I'm missing something here.


----------

